# Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute



## Tino34 (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Takle - Gemeinde

kennt einer den neuen Stock von Shimano???

Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute

Hat man mit der Rute auch noch ein Gefühl für den 15er Gufi und Jig-Kopf 12 - 17gr!

Ich überlege ob ich mir noch nen harten Stock fürs Gufi - Angeln hole. Shads von 15cm bis 23cm!

Danke für eure Info`s!


----------



## Tino34 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Ich hol mal den Trööt nach oben, hat jemand eine Von den neuen Biomastern gefischt?


----------



## bobbykron (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

http://www.bodden-angeln.de/pinn_bericht_078_Biomaster_Select_Shad.html

Das hier könnte interessant für dich sein, falls du es noch nicht gesehen hast


----------



## Tino34 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Danke für den Tipp, hab ich aber schon gelesen, weil ich wusste das Robert Balkow an der Entwicklung der Rute Anteil hat/hatte. Sowie es drin steht sollte man ja genug Ködergefühl für den 15er GuFi haben!

We will see, vllt hat ja schon jemand praktische Erfahrungen???


----------



## Lemmingx (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

interessiere mich auch für die Rute. Wäre interessant einen Erfahrungsbericht zu lesen!


----------



## renke123 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Ich Fische die rute seit zwei Wochen und muss sagen einfach nur top :l , sie ist sehr leicht und knüppelhart, hat ne menge Power das teil.
Super verarbeitet ist bei dem preis klar|rolleyes die wurfgewichtsangaben sind meiner Meinung nach realistisch. Die rute ist perfekt für große Köder:m
Ich fische sie mit einer 5000 er rarenium einfach tolle Kombi kann das teil echt empfehlen 
Gruß renke 123


----------



## Tino34 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Danke Renke,
das hört sich ja schon mal gut an aber

wie ist das Ködergefühl bei 15er GuFi's und einem Jigkopf von 12 bis 17gr?
Oder hast du sie dir nur für die größeren Köder zugelegt?


----------



## renke123 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Das ködergefühl ist meiner meinung nach auch bei kleineren Ködern als 15 cm  noch super |rolleyes. Ich fische mit der rute alles ab ca. 10 cm und bin wie gesagt begeistert:m fische nicht nur gummis mit der rute, sondern alle meine hecht Köder, ob blinker spinner wobbler gummi scheiss egal die rute macht einfach nur Spaß


----------



## Lemmingx (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

hört sich ja toll an aber man bleibt ebend skeptisch ^^ gutes Gefühl mit 15er und 23er-30er Gummis. Man hätte ein extrem grosses Feld abgedeckt. Hört sich zu gut an


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Man muss einfach mal die Volumen zu Masse Berechnung bedenken:
Ein 30cm Gufi ist doppelt so lang wie ein 15cm Gufi, hat aber damit das 8fache Volumen und damit aus dem gleichen Gummigrundstoff die 8fache Masse und 8faches irdisches Gewicht. 
Die Rute müßte mit dem 8fach unterschiedlichen Ködergewicht klarkommen, und das ist unrealistisch. 
Bis 5fach etwa können gute Ruten, das ist ein guter Daumenrichtwert aus der Erfahrung.

Am wichtigsten ist aber, dass jemanden die Rute für seine bevorzugten Köder passt, der Rest ist dann Nebensache.

Außerdem noch wichtig: Je stärker die WG-Klasse, um so wichtiger wird die "Arbeitsergonomie"  und kraftsparende Passung für den Angler. Was bei einer leichten Rute mit 10g Köder noch wenig ausmacht, bringt einen mit 100g+ Ködern schnell um. Wenn der Griff z.B. zu kurz oder zu lang ist. Da hat man gegen an keine reelle Chance mit schweren Brocken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*



renke123 schrieb:


> Das ködergefühl ist meiner meinung nach auch bei kleineren Ködern als 15 cm  noch super |rolleyes. Ich fische mit der rute alles ab ca. 10 cm und bin wie gesagt begeistert:m fische nicht nur gummis mit der rute, sondern alle meine hecht Köder, ob blinker spinner wobbler gummi scheiss egal die rute macht einfach nur Spaß


Nach dieser Einsatzaussage dürfte sich die Rute im Spektrum 10cm bis max. 17cm einsetzen lassen, nicht mehr. Das sieht aber jeder wahrscheinlich ein bischen anders, "was geht" und was nicht.

Die aufgedruckten WGs bei Shimano sind in letzter Zeit eh nur wahre Halbwahrheiten - mal die Hälfte und mal das doppelte von real. #t #d


----------



## renke123 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Also 30 er lappen kann man echt vergessen aber 23 er kann man richtig gut rausfeuern#h Gruß renke123


----------



## Tino34 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Moinsen,

nun ich konnte nicht wiederstehen.

Ich habe die Rute letztes WE zur Probe fischen dürfen #6 und habe sie mir am gleichen Abend noch bestellt.

Feiner Stock, saubere Verarbeitung, exzellente Qualität (Ringe und Rollenhalter).

Ich werde sie künftig mit 15er bis max. 23er Gufi's fischen an Köpfen bis 25gr. 
Auch mit 15er Gummis am 12gr Jigkopf habe ich ein exzellentes Gefühl für den Köder.

Angenehm finde ich die Länge des Handteils. Für mich genau die richtig Länge um den Köder zu präsentieren und den Anhieb sauber durchzukriegen.

Die Ruten lädt sich sehr schön auf und hat in den o.g Köderklassen keine Probleme, bzw. man hat nicht das Gefühl das der 23er Gummi zu schwer ist.
Anhieb und Drillverhalten einfach :l

Im Drill geht die Aktion ins parabolische über und der man ist jederzeit "Herr der Lage"!

Fürs Wobblern und Twitchen ist mir das Handteil persönlich zu lang. Aber dafür ist die Rute mM nun nicht konzipiert worden, eben als reine GuFi - Rute!

Absolute Kaufempfehlung von mir!!!


----------



## bobbykron (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Hab heute bei moritz in nauen auch mal die biomaster begrabbelt. Als erstes war ich überrascht, dass die rute selbst ohne Rolle nicht sonderlich kopflastig war. Sie lag super in der Hand. Hab die Aktion nur mal getestet, indem meine Freundin die spitze festhielt. Schön Power aber nicht die typische Spitzenaktion wie die anderen bios.
Wenn ich im hohen WG -bereich was bräuchte,  wäre sie mein Favorit. Aber die diaflash ex xh wird eh kaum genutzt, da brauch nix neues her


----------



## Steinbuttt (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Hab heute bei moritz in nauen auch mal die biomaster begrabbelt. Als erstes war ich überrascht, dass die rute selbst ohne Rolle nicht sonderlich kopflastig war. Sie lag super in der Hand. Hab die Aktion nur mal getestet, indem meine Freundin die spitze festhielt. Schön Power aber nicht die typische Spitzenaktion wie die anderen bios.
> Wenn ich im hohen WG -bereich was bräuchte, wäre sie mein Favorit. Aber die diaflash ex xh wird eh kaum genutzt, da brauch nix neues her


 
... doch, doch, Matze, die wirst Du bald brauchen! Termine steht noch nicht ganz, Alex macht die aber die nächsten Tage klar, dann melde ich mich bei Dir ... spar schon mal!|supergri

Gruß Heiko|wavey:


----------



## bobbykron (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Ahhhh, der tackleteufel...
Die bio wäre das Geld auf  jedenfall wert


 (und kombiniert mit meiner neuen stella :l )


----------



## Tino34 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

@bobbykron

nicht währe, sie ist es!!!


----------



## mephisto (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

stimmt...in nauen derzeit knapp 130€!


----------



## Tino34 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

wiedermal ein Hammer Preis für den Stock!!! 130€ da kann man nur zugreifen!

 Dann müsst Ihr Montag gleich anrufen und reservieren lassen!!!


----------



## mephisto (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

hab schon eine....hoffe nächsten samstag/sonntag kann getestet werden.


----------



## Tino34 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

wo wird getestet?

 für die "Shimanski ich glaube nicht an's Wurfgewicht -Zweifler", übrigens stimmen bei dieser Rute die Angaben des Wurfgewichtes!

 Für mich ist die Untergrenze bei der Rute der 15er GuFi mit 12gr Kopf. Obergrenze ist für mich ist z.Bsp. der SG Herring Shad in 25cm 98gr + 25gr Kopf! Die Rute kann aber mehr ab, nur geht das verdammich hart auf meinen Finger und die Stationärrolle. Deshalb ist für mich bei 25er Gufi, also ca. 125gr Wurfgewicht Sense! Alles was größer bzw. schwerer ist kommt an meine Baitjigger Swimbait mit Multi!!!


----------



## mephisto (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

denke wir starten von altefähr,kann aber unter umständen auch von dänholm oder martinshafen losgehen.das schwerste sind bei mir 8´´ shaker mit 40g kopf.normal 6 ´´shaker g bis 35g kopf.
denke das passt bestens.sollte feiner gefischt werden hab ich ja noch nen anderes stöckchen!
schmerzende finger gabs auch schon genügend.hab die schnurstärke#h etwas erhöht.geht jetzt besser!


----------



## bobbykron (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Eine von den 50Stück die moritz hat, ist jetzt mein


----------



## mephisto (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

dann weis ick schon von vieren die verkauft worden sind.drei als ick da war(samstag) und deine.am freitag ging bestimmt auch schon was!


----------



## bobbykron (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Bei dem kurs kein wunder
Die 20 stradic ci4 + waren Samstag mittag schon weg


----------



## Nielsen (13. September 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Moin zusammen,

welche Rolle fischt Ihr denn an der Gummipeitsche ?

Bin noch am grübeln was ich nehmen soll


Danke


----------



## Tino34 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Ich fische ne 4000er Biomaster oder ne 5000er Sustain an dem Stock!


----------



## Nielsen (13. September 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

und welche ist besser ?


----------



## Tino34 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Von der Performance: die Biomaster!!!
Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass die / meine  Sustain eine schlechte Rolle ist. 
Ich finde die Biomaster ein Ticken satter im Lauf!


----------



## AngelPepe (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Hat zufällig einer die biomaster Rute mit ner multirolle wie der shimano calcutta oder Cardiff geangelt? Und kann mir sagen ob das Sinn macht ? Danke


----------



## bobbykron (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Mit den Ringen der bio macht das definitiv keinen Sinn !


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Das Angeln mit der Multi kannst du bei der Rute glaube ich wirklich vergessen, dafür stehen die Ringe zu weit auseinander.
Am besten passt eine stabile Stationärrolle mit einem Gewicht von ca. 350 - 400 Gramm.
Möchte mir selbst eine Shimano Biomaster SW oder eine Twinpower SW in der Größe 5000 für diese Rute zulegen.


----------



## AngelPepe (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Ok danke für die Info. Dann belass ich das erstmal bei der 4000er und für die calcutta lass ich mir was anderes einfallen ;-)


----------



## Tino34 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Die UB Swimmbait Ruten sind vom P/L Verhältnis Top. 

Ich fische selbst die 200gr Version mit 23-30er Gufis und den "Boddenwurm"!


----------



## AngelPepe (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Hab gerade mal geguckt. Sieht wirklich interessant aus. Danke für den Tipp. Da hätte ich dann auch definitiv was zum schleppen. Ist auf jeden Fall gemerkt


----------



## zandlor (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

die select shad ist wirklich eine wunderbare Rute. Ich fische an der Mosel in F (bin franzose), und benutze diese Rute für das leichte spinnfischen auf Waller. Macht sehr viel Spass im Drill, Fische bis 1,80 meter sind kein Problem ! und man kann sehr weit werfen...


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Darf man fragen welche Rolle du auf der Rute fischst?
Bin selbst immer noch auf der Suche nach guten und vor allem günstigen Alternativen.


----------



## zandlor (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Darf man fragen welche Rolle du auf der Rute fischst?
> Bin selbst immer noch auf der Suche nach guten und vor allem günstigen Alternativen.



hallo

auf der Rute hab ich eine Penn Atlantis 5000, die Schnur ist eine 40 lb power pro (0,32 diameter)


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort...
Die Penn Atlantis gibts in der Größe leider nicht mehr so häufig zu kaufen und wenn, dann für um die 200€.
Vielleicht schau ich mir mal die SSV 4500 an.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*



> Vielleicht schau ich mir mal die SSV 4500 an.


Würde passen, wenn nicht die schnelle Übersetzung wäre, muss man mögen!

Mein  Tip, Fin Nor Inshore 5000, ist etwas günstiger(als die Atlantis), kräftig genug um mit den Gewichten klar zu kommen und selbst mit ca.400gr. immer noch kein Schwerlaster!


http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/fin-nor-inshore-spinning.html

Hier kannst du dir die Innereien ansehen und zur Wartung dürfte dieses Filmchen auch dienlich sein.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keg12huQeiM

Jürgen


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort Taxidermist,

könntest du mir ebenfalls deine Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle bezgl. schweren Gewichten mitteilen?
Ich wollte mir ihr größere Gummifische um die 18-23cm regelmäßig werfen mit ca. 20 Gramm schweren Jigköpfen.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*



> könntest du mir ebenfalls deine Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle bezgl. schweren Gewichten mitteilen?


Die muss ich nur selbst noch kaufen, wenn du bis zum nächsten Frühjahr Zeit hast, dann brauche ich sie erst, so werde ich berichten!

Du brauchst wohl eher zeitnah was zum Hechteln?



> Ich wollte mir ihr größere Gummifische um die 18-23cm regelmäßig werfen mit ca. 20 Gramm schweren Jigköpfen


Dito, aber auf Waller.

Hast du in dem Vid die Maße der Lager und Achse gesehen?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass diese Rolle mit heavy weights klar kommt.
Zudem ist Fin Nor ja auch bekannt dafür, nicht etwa Rollenschwächlinge zu bauen!

Jürgen


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Dann werde ich sie mal testen :m
Grade bestellt. Hab über die Rolle vorher auch schon einiges aus einem wallerforum gelesen. Gibt durchweg positive Berichte im Netz.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*



> Dann werde ich sie mal testen :m



Sehr schön, dann werden wir wohl hoffentlich nen Bericht zu lesen bekommen!

Jürgen


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Ja, allerdings könnte das noch ein wenig dauern.
Einen kleinen Bericht über meinen Ersteindruck könnte ich sicherlich verfassen.


----------



## master030 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Wie sieht es mittlerweile aus, habt ihr die rute ausgiebig getestet? 

Suche ne schwere Hechtrute für 23-25cm shad mit 20-35gramm jig, also zwische 100-150 gramm real. 

Packt die biomaster das oder müssen da schwere geschützte aufgefahren wrden?


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Optimal für die Rute sind Gummis mit ca 23 cm Länge und Köpfen bis 30 Gramm. 
Ich würde sagen Wurfgewichte von 100-120 Gramm lassen sich damit sehr gut werfen und führen.
Hab schon einige Hechte mit ihr gefangen, darunter auch 2 Meterfische.
Für große Köder und große Fische eine der besten Ruten in ihrem Preisbereich.


----------



## master030 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Also werde ich mich noch weiter umsehen müssen.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Wenn du was wirklich schweres suchen solltest, schau mal nach ob du die Shimano Antares Monster XH findest.
Fische ich selber und ist für Gummis bis knapp 27 cm geeignet. Allerdings ist diese sehr schwer zu bekommen. 
Eine Alternative wäre die Fox Rage Terminator Big Bait Spin.
Müsste ein Wurfgewicht bis 168 Gramm haben und dürfte ähnlich stark sein wie die Antares. 
Gibt einige Meinungen zu ihr im Internet, kannst mal nach ihr googeln.


----------



## master030 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Die fox habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst.  Scheint ja auch mit 190gr für die 240 cm Version ein leichtgewicht in ihrer klasse zu sein. Werde die mal beim Händler begrabbeln.


----------



## Tino34 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Die Fox packt "nur" 23er Kopyto mit 30gr Kopf!
Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst! Der Select Shad geht beim 25cm Hering von SG auch die Luft so langsam aus und die Stationärrolle macht das irgendwann nicht mehr mit! Die Finnor mag ja ne menge aushalten ! Wenn du regelmäßig große Köder werfen willst kommst du um eine Swimbait Rute mit ner Multi nicht drumherum! Das schont den Finger! Und macht auf Dauer auch wesentlich mehr Fun und schont die Stationärrolle!!!


----------



## Tino34 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Optimal für die Rute sind Gummis mit ca 23 cm Länge und Köpfen bis 30 Gramm.
> Ich würde sagen Wurfgewichte von 100-120 Gramm lassen sich damit sehr gut werfen und führen.
> Hab schon einige Hechte mit ihr gefangen, darunter auch 2 Meterfische.
> Für große Köder und große Fische eine der besten Ruten in ihrem Preisbereich.



Absolute Zustimmung!!!


----------



## MatzeF (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Hi Jungs,

hatte im Oktober die Gelegenheit mit der Rute zu fischen und auch zu drillen. Wir waren zu dritt am Kubitzer und einer meiner Kumpel hatte die Shad Select dabei. Die Rute hat mir sehr gut gefallen, Verarbeitung war dem Preis angemessen, Ködergefühl war bei 17-ner Shads zwr etwas schlechter als bei meiner Antares, dafür kann man ohne Angst zu haben 23-er lappen damit werfen. Das lange Handteil und die Möglichkeit die Rute durch Kontergewichte an die Rolle anzupassen kommt der Boddenangelei, sehr entgegen. Mit der Rute kann man wirklich stundenlang ermüdungsfrei fischen. Die Illex BoddenSpezial machte dagegen einen echt kopflastigen Eindruck. Im Drill federt die Rute jeden Schlag und Sprung entspannt weg, einzig die Biomasterrolle hat mir nicht gefallen,
aber für die Rute würde ich eine klare Empfehlung aussprechen.
#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*



Tino34 schrieb:


> übrigens stimmen bei dieser Rute die Angaben des Wurfgewichtes!


Bei dieser Rute (Titel) ja, bei vielen anderen mit dem Aufdruck XH aber nicht! 

Hab nun auch eine davon, geniale Kraft und Widerstand gegen Biegung in dem Stecken und das WG bis 135g fühlt sich echt mal real an.


----------



## AngelPepe (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Morgen. 
Wollte mal fragen, ob ich mit der biomaster auch vom Kutter auf Dorsch angeln kann. Wollte mir jetzt für einmal Kuttern keine neue Rute zulegen. Machbar mit der angel oder doch lieber meine andere cormoran Black Bull mit 2,70 und 100 gr. WG. Rolle ist ne Penn Sargus 4000 mit o.40er mono oder ner WFT Plasma in 0.12 oder 0.14er bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher was ich da raufgespult habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Dir Rute ist doch mega-top dafür, wenn man mit der Länge von knapp 2,6m hinkommt. 
Es gibt dort auch Gründe für lange Ruten bis 3,3m hinauf.
Außerdem ist die kleine Ringgröße evtl. ein Problem bei Frost oder die 0,40 Mono. Wurfweite ist dort nicht so die Herausforderung.


----------



## Berliner123 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Hab sie letztes Jahr vom kutter gefischst und war alles top!!


----------



## kefal (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir grade eben die Biomaster geholt, 
wo sind eigentlich die besagten Kontergewichte, muß man die separat kaufen ?
Habe gar nicht daran gedacht un mein Händler zu fragen.

Gruß


----------



## mephisto (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Kosten extra http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shimano-balance-weight-small-diameter-10-15-20g/http://


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*



kefal schrieb:


> wo sind eigentlich die besagten Kontergewichte, muß man die separat kaufen ?


Kannste auch leicht selber machen - probieren muss man eh und basteln bis es einem individuell passt!

Quelle Olivenblei oder Tirolerblei ist evtl. sogar schon vorhanden, sowas läßt sich anpassen schnitzen und ist daher weithin brauchbar.

Wer es gut machen will lackiert den Brocken hinterher nach dem ersten erfolgreichen Probeangeln einmal gegen den weißen Korrosionsfraß, das Einpassen/Pfriemel gegen die konische Endtube mit Tesa- oder Nopi-Krepp ist auch einfach, noch ein Draht oder ein Dyneema-Tampon-Bandsel mit dran  und es ist leicht reversibel und adaptierbar! :m


----------



## kefal (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster Select Shad 45-135g 2.59m Bodden-Angelrute*

Danke
so wie ich mich kenne werd ich mal "basteln"
kaufen kann doch jeder

Gruß

Kefal


----------

